# Speed bumps!!!



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I just went to service one of my lots yesterday and since the mowing ended they have installed several large speed bumps in their parking lot. Their contract was signed last Spring at which time the speed bumps where not there. I'm pissed. They're hard on equipment and (by nature) they slow down my ability to service the property. The job is paid by the hour so the next thing ya know they're gonna be complaining 'cause the bills' higher. I'm unhappy 'cause I don't need a busted spring on my truck.
I don't think there's really anything I can do about it except fire them if I don't like it.:realmad:
What do you all think?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well is put stake near bump so you could lift plow when across that.


I have see many speedbump rip off asphalt with plow. I am sure their plow bent.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Just call them and tell them the bill will be higher unless they move the speedbumps.
You shouldn't need to "Well is put stake near bump so you could lift plow when across that" keep the plow in float and you will go over the bump.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

I think what Milwaukee was suggesting was marking the bumps with a stake so you don't hit them at full speed with the plow down.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Milwaukee;649689
I have see many speedbump rip off asphalt with plow. I am sure their plow bent.[/QUOTE said:


> i have done this . it didn't hurt my truck


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

I dont see what the big deal is, how much time do these bumps add?? 2 minutes?? speed bumps for me are no big deal, they dont do anything to slow us down overall.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

I just coaxed an apartment into letting us remove and store 10 plastic ones spiked into the asphpalt with adhesive used too. Manager was unsure if she should do it, and I said that removable ones were used in consideration of winter. She said her company was based out of Texas, I said go figure... it's easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission.

Last year, we scraped off a chunk of an asphalt speed bump that was laid on top of the lot. Had the lot been cut-out and the speed bump inlayed, this would likely not have happened... they saw my point and dropped the issue.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

The speed bumps are inlaid in the existing asphalt and the company that installed them is going to warranty them for 1 yr. But that doesn't mean I won't gouge one up pretty good
We plow the lot w/ a skidloader and my truck w/ #3000 lbs of salt on it at times. This WILL be hard on the suspension:angry:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sno4U;651570 said:


> This WILL be hard on the suspension:angry:


So going over a bump while plowing with some salt in your truck is going to cause major problems?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Mark13;651628 said:


> So going over a bump while plowing with some salt in your truck is going to cause major problems?


mark so i heard the best way to go over a speedbump is to have a loaded gooseneck on a the back of a 1/2ton. it makes great ballast too i hear....


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

Elements of snow plowing, just deal with it. Or like you said quit, someone else will do it.
Mike


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Sno4U;651570 said:


> This WILL be hard on the suspension:angry:


You should try driving around some of the streets here. speed bumps would be the least of your worries.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

Little Jon;651929 said:


> You should try driving around some of the streets here. speed bumps would be the least of your worries.


That's funny, i have that in my town also the worst streets in the USA.
mike


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Do what Milwaukee said...or,

If you angle the plow just right, and kinda drive in at a slight angle with the truck....you can plow right over speed bumps. Of course It won't be as clean as slowly coming up to the speed bump and raising the plow a bit and going over slowly.


----------

